# Which filter for 29 gallon tank?



## kris_41

Ok so I just bought a 29 gallon tank and was wondering what type/brand of filter I should get. It will be a freshwater tank. I have looked at the Fluval, Aqueon and AquaClear power filters. I like the Fluval so far, but I would like to get yalls opinion before I make a decision. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## fishD

Well depends on budget and if your heavy stocking or messy fish. I don't think you can go wrong with most of the hang on filters out there today. I have the Tetra Whisper EX and think its great.


----------



## Ghost Knife

Go with a Marineland Emperor 280. Marlineland makes the best hang on back filters.


----------



## emc7

The fluval canister filters are nice. Canister are the most expensive, but evaporation is low.

I am not a fan of in-the-tank filters, but they do work and are often quieter than hang-on-backs. mainly, they take space from the fish and don't alert you when they are clogged the way the loss of flow of a HOB does. But they can cause less evaporation than hobs.

The new aqueon quiet flow are interesting. They are hang on backs, but the motor is in the tank. That can make them quieter since the tank water muffles the impeller rattle. Putting the heaviest part in the tank makes them sit nicely on the rim, but they stick up higher than other filters (but not as far back). Probably good for a close-to-wall tank. Aquaclears can save you $ in maintenance because of sponges that last a long time. They can lose the 'leveling foot' and tilt back and make a mess and the black filters have less algae growing in them in front of windows. 

Marineland Emperors are my workhorses. They last forever and you can always find parts. But they can get loud as they age and cartridges are creeping up in price. Not sure I would recommend for a bedroom. 

Most modern filters do a decent job. You do want to consider load. If you keep goldfish or cichlids or plecos, you need a lot more filter than if you have a heavily planted tank with a few nano fish. For a heavy load, look for 290 gallons/hour. Most filters recommended for 29s will be half that.

I am a strong believer in 2 filters in every tank or a least a filter with 2 cartridges so you can change one at a time. But most filters for tanks less than 55 gallons only have 1.


----------



## fishD

Marineland Emperors are a very good filter as they said. I just swapped from a Hagen Aquaclear about 6 months back and not a bad filter and it had room to customize your media and what not. The Tetra Whisper EX can't really fit a bag of any type of media.


----------



## AquariumTech

Well this depends you have a **************** load of choices to look over. First you need to decide what kind of filter you would want. My suggestion would be canister or hang on back (HOB) with canister being the better choice. 

With canisters there are a lot of good choices and really cant go wrong with most of the stuff out there, but heres suggestions. Fluval 305, Fluval G series (if you can afford), JBJ Reaction (has a built in UV), Rena XPs, and Via Aqua canisters. Those are just some I have had great experiences with. 

For Hang On Backs, really there are only 3 choices I would ever consider with 2 being at the top. 1. Fluval C Series 2. AquaClears 3. Rena Smart Filter. Anything else really isnt worth it, or is based off of some faulty technology (I.E. biowheels and marinelands). Also make sure you go with a size or 2 bigger than what you would need for your tank. Or maybe add another filter or 2. 

For my tanks I usually use multiple filters, whether they are HOBs, canisters, sponge, internal, and etc. It opens many doors and is extremely good for the quality of your tanks inhabitants to have multiple filters.

Also remember there is no such thing as "too much filtration" but there is such thing as too much flow from filtration. (That would depend on how much flow the fish in your tank can handle) 

Look in my sig there might be some stuff that helps you with this.


----------



## kris_41

I am wanting and HOB filter. Have you used the Fluval C series? There are not many reviews on it. I looked up the Marineland Emperor and it got really good reviews. Right now I only plan on putting guppies in the tank with a pleco and maybe ghost shrimp. I will be moving in a year so I will wait till then to get some bigger fish.


----------



## AquariumTech

kris_41 said:


> I am wanting and HOB filter. Have you used the Fluval C series? There are not many reviews on it. I looked up the Marineland Emperor and it got really good reviews. Right now I only plan on putting guppies in the tank with a pleco and maybe ghost shrimp. I will be moving in a year so I will wait till then to get some bigger fish.


Yes look in my sig, I actually have a few videos of it. My newest video is a review of it. I got it when it FIRST came out and its only been about a year or so. 

Something about the Marinelands, that totally throws a wrench in the gears for them is; their biological filtration depends on the biowheels (now the regular cartridges do biological filtration, but you have to throw them away too often, and when you do, there goes all your biological filtration, which is very bad, it can throw your tank into whats coined as a "mini cycle".) and of course the biowheels in theory are good, but the execution was poor, so it really is almost worth less. Trust me I have had these filters and still have some of them laying around. 

Not to mention the media space you get in the AquaClears and Fluval C series is FAR GREATER than that of other HOBs. Media is a filters soul per-say, a filter with out media, is just a water pump. The more media the better, there are different qualities of media too, but the AC's and Fluval C got you covered there too. The Rena Smart Filter also does good with this stuff, I just tend to like the AquaClears and Fluval C Series more.


----------



## kris_41

What do you know about the Bio Wheels? I have one in a 5 gallon tank and I heard that they can increase your nitrate levels.


----------



## fishD

kris_41 said:


> What do you know about the Bio Wheels? I have one in a 5 gallon tank and I heard that they can increase your nitrate levels.


Pretty much all biological media has a possibility to increase your nitrate level slightly, but this shouldn't be of much concern unless if your talking SW or reef tank. Stuff builds up on most biological media which is what makes them "biologically active", but also can trap nitrates. I don't think you have to worry about that with the bio-wheels as much as things like bio-balls. Anyway if biological media does get really dirty you can clean it just fill a container with only tank water , no tap and splosh it around to get some of the gunk off and that shouldn't kill off much if any good bacteria. The new Tetra Whisper EX has a pull out biological media that is separate from the carbon/floss filter cartridge. That new Fluval HOB looks great, but might be pricey for some. You can't go wrong with pretty much any of the name brand HOB filters, the AquaClear & Fluval are going to be best if your wanting to easily run custom media. If your stocking heavy and have the budget a canister is better, but not necessary.


----------



## AquariumTech

fishD said:


> Pretty much all biological media has a possibility to increase your nitrate level slightly, but this shouldn't be of much concern unless if your talking SW or reef tank. Stuff builds up on most biological media which is what makes them "biologically active", but also can trap nitrates. I don't think you have to worry about that with the bio-wheels as much as things like bio-balls. Anyway if biological media does get really dirty you can clean it just fill a container with only tank water , no tap and splosh it around to get some of the gunk off and that shouldn't kill off much if any good bacteria. The new Tetra Whisper EX has a pull out biological media that is separate from the carbon/floss filter cartridge. That new Fluval HOB looks great, but might be pricey for some. You can't go wrong with pretty much any of the name brand HOB filters, the AquaClear & Fluval are going to be best if your wanting to easily run custom media. If your stocking heavy and have the budget a canister is better, but not necessary.


OK I think both of you are getting confused here. Nitrates are bad, toxic to fish, you want low levels of it. Now Nitrates are not nearly as toxic as Nitrites and Ammonia. When fish make their waste (there is some other stuff that can do this too like over feeding) they excrete Nitrite and Ammonia (mostly). Now before I go there are 2 main types of bacteria used for biological filtration. There is Aerobic bacteria, which of course means in the presences of air, or oxygen. This is what most people refer to as your biological filtration or "normal biological filtration". Freshwater has a high abundance of air/oxygen obviously making it easy for this bacteria to grow. Now there are different types of Aerobic bacteria too (I am not going to get into specifics). 1 type takes the Ammonia and nitrifies it into Nitrite. Then the second type of Aerobic bacteria takes the Nitrite and turns it into Nitrate (which is obviously less toxic). 
By the way I have a whole video in my sig covering this too call "aerobic and anaerobic bacteria". 

Then you have Anaerobic bacteria, this is still good bacteria but lives through opposite means. Anaerobic mean with out air, which is the opposite of Aerobic bacteria. Now this Anaerobic bacteria is much harder to grow in freshwater tanks once again due to the abundance of air/oxygen. This bacteria takes the Nitrates and turns it into a non-toxic form. Like I said this Anaerobic bacteria is much harder to grow, which is why I find it all so precious; but, there are other ways to keep your Nitrates down, and this bacteria isnt needed unlike the Aerobic bacteria. If you would like more info check my sig or send me a pm or something. 

Now since most of your "regular" bio filtration(biomax, bio stars, or what ever other silly stuff companies make for "bio" filtration) is going to be very porous and placed directly in the line of heavy water flow. Now remember Anaerobic bacteria is the kind that eats Nitrates, and it doesnt like oxygen/air. Water flow brings oxygen and in it, and the porous media lets the water flow through it easily. Making it a bad place to expect Anaerobic bacteria to grow which means, it wont capture any Nitrates. 

As for the filters, yea a lot of those other companies do put something in the filters separate from the regular cartridges. Most if not all of them ARE EVEN WORSE THAN THE BIOWHEELS! I mean they are jokes, they are usually little pieces of plastic that have water flow through them that arent porous at all not letting Aerobic bacteria grow, making them useless. Not to mention even if you use the stock media with the Aquaclears or Fluval C, its still light years, better than something like tetras. Really on those the stock media is great and really there is no need to mess with it, its whats a part of making them the best HOBs on the market. On top of that, they are usually only a couple dollars more expensive (and worth every dam penny, why go wrong and then have to get another filter anyways?) which isnt much considering what you get out of them, and the running costs are cheaper. On Fluval Cs and AquaClears the only media you have to replace is the carbon, which is super cheap. With stuff like aqueons, tetras, marineland, and etc. you dont get as much media, and you have to buy those super expensive, cartridges, which is even worse and adds to your running costs, and takes away from your biological performance.

Anyways if you can ingest all that, you might just start be coming a master at this lol.


----------



## kris_41

Ok thats what I thought about the Bio Wheel and thanks for all the help!!! It has been very useful and I appreciate it.


----------



## fishD

AquariumTech said:


> OK I think both of you are getting confused here.


Not sure on where you think I'm confused on anything just trying to help someone out. I was stating basically the same thing as you, just in a more "simplistic" approach. I have a Whisper EX on my 29g planted that flourishes and perfect water quality, nitrates 0. To each their own, get what you want.


----------



## AquariumTech

fishD said:


> Pretty much all biological media has a possibility to increase your nitrate level slightly{False}, but this shouldn't be of much concern unless if your talking SW or reef tank {not really true either}. Stuff builds up on most biological media which is what makes them "biologically active", but also can trap nitrates {yea but in different ways and on different medias and filters}. I don't think you have to worry about that with the bio-wheels as much as things like bio-balls. {biowheels dont work, and would be horrible even if they did for nitrate removal}


Thats where it seems you are confused sir.


----------



## fishD

Well like I said to each their own, I don't have time to deal with someone like you trying to nit-pick things I stated. I will clarify for you though and leave it alone. 

Pretty much all biological media has a possibility to increase your nitrate level slightly{False}
First thing you stated as false would be hard to state as totally false because first I didn't say 100% of all bio-media made will definitely raise nitrate levels. I simply stated much of it does have the POSSIBILITY to raise nitrates, which is true about many bio-medias. Remember I said POSSIBILITY, not POSITIVELY. Pay attention now.

but this shouldn't be of much concern unless if your talking SW or reef tank {not really true either}
Second how is that not really true? It is a known fact that FW can handle and usually has a higher nitrate level than SW Reef. However my point being is he was asking about bio-wheels raising nitrate levels and I was answering that even if they did it would be minimum if any and not something to make you not purchase a bio-wheel.

Stuff builds up on most biological media which is what makes them "biologically active", but also can trap nitrates {yea but in different ways and on different medias and filters}
Thirdly well whats your point of even stating the obvious, no kidding stuff works different ways with different medias and filters, duh!!

don't think you have to worry about that with the bio-wheels as much as things like bio-balls. {biowheels dont work, and would be horrible even if they did for nitrate removal}
Finally again whats your point in even stating that? I didn't say whether bio-wheels work like they say or not. I've used their filters before and have been happy with them, but when the wheels start slowing down they are irritating. My point was that as far as raising nitrates, you don't have as much worry with a bio-wheel as a product like bio-balls.

So there you go buddy, a little too much time wasted on you. Why don't you go make an anti tetra and anti biowheel club instead of nit-picking things to make you look like a know-it-all. ;-)
I do appreciate you calling me Sir though, shows respect. :razz:


----------



## AquariumTech

fishD said:


> Well like I said to each their own, I don't have time to deal with someone like you trying to nit-pick things I stated. I will clarify for you though and leave it alone.
> 
> Pretty much all biological media has a possibility to increase your nitrate level slightly{False}
> First thing you stated as false would be hard to state as totally false because first I didn't say 100% of all bio-media made will definitely raise nitrate levels. I simply stated much of it does have the POSSIBILITY to raise nitrates, which is true about many bio-medias. Remember I said POSSIBILITY, not POSITIVELY. Pay attention now.
> 
> but this shouldn't be of much concern unless if your talking SW or reef tank {not really true either}
> Second how is that not really true? It is a known fact that FW can handle and usually has a higher nitrate level than SW Reef. However my point being is he was asking about bio-wheels raising nitrate levels and I was answering that even if they did it would be minimum if any and not something to make you not purchase a bio-wheel.
> 
> Stuff builds up on most biological media which is what makes them "biologically active", but also can trap nitrates {yea but in different ways and on different medias and filters}
> Thirdly well whats your point of even stating the obvious, no kidding stuff works different ways with different medias and filters, duh!!
> 
> don't think you have to worry about that with the bio-wheels as much as things like bio-balls. {biowheels dont work, and would be horrible even if they did for nitrate removal}
> Finally again whats your point in even stating that? I didn't say whether bio-wheels work like they say or not. I've used their filters before and have been happy with them, but when the wheels start slowing down they are irritating. My point was that as far as raising nitrates, you don't have as much worry with a bio-wheel as a product like bio-balls.
> 
> So there you go buddy, a little too much time wasted on you. Why don't you go make an anti tetra and anti biowheel club instead of nit-picking things to make you look like a know-it-all. ;-)
> I do appreciate you calling me Sir though, shows respect. :razz:


Just to make this easier:

1. The way I read it, you meant that all types of bacteria produce nitrates, or have the possibility to, which would be false. Now that you kind of went over I see what you are trying to say now. 

2. Its not really true either because, the chance of having nitrates in your SW (when properly setup) tank in high or dangerous levels is pretty much impossible when starting it (once again assuming its setup properly). You would usually let your tank do its thing before you start adding fish and corals. Not to mention when properly setup you would probably only be adding like 1 fish to start off with, which really wouldnt push your nitrates up (once again, when properly setup). Now most SW fish do tend to be more sensitive to nitrates, but it is also easier to filter them out, due to the fact there is a less abundance of air/oxygen in the water. Also when doing reefs, there actually is a healthy level of nitrates to allow in your tank, just like with a FW planted tank for instance. 

3. I pointed that out because you didnt, when you were saying what you were saying, you were trying to state that 1 filter's biological media will do all this. Not to mention even if it was obvious to you, it was good for the OP to read it anyways. 

4. My point in stating that would be, that by saying what you said, you are indeed implying that they work. Even if they did why would you have to worry more about bio-balls being nitrate raisers over a bio-wheel? Im not sure I understand what you are trying to convey here. 


Also I have owned bio-wheels my self, in fact I still have a couple running on my Magnum HOTs (they arent quite completely useless and it was free, so w/e) Also ill post a link here to interesting article I read on the subject a while ago. There are tests to back it up too. Not to mention I could vouch for it too, from all my years of using them, which is why I know what I know about them. I myself havent completely given up on the idea I am actually working with one of my old bio-wheel models, and I am trying to correct the design flaws to see if I cant get it to work. Hell maybe even sell a bio-wheel upgrade kit, lol. 

http://www.aquarium-pond-answers.com/2006/12/do-bio-wheels-really-work.html

By the way, theres nothing wrong with being a know-it-all, or a little debate, so dont take it personally. 

America really does train people to hate other smart people.


----------



## kris_41

Ok I think I have decided to use the Fluval C series. I appreciate all of yalls help.


----------



## grogan

Good choice. Come on guys let's keep this simple and help people. No need to argue the technicalities on a thread posted by somebody looking for simple answers...just saying.


----------



## fishD

grogan said:


> Good choice. Come on guys let's keep this simple and help people. No need to argue the technicalities on a thread posted by somebody looking for simple answers...just saying.


Exactly my point.


You probably made a good choice, I actually didn't realize that Fluval HOBs aren't that much more expensive than other good name brands.


----------



## kris_41

Thats one reason I finally decided to go with the Fluval series actually.


----------



## AquariumTech

grogan said:


> Good choice. Come on guys let's keep this simple and help people. No need to argue the technicalities on a thread posted by somebody looking for simple answers...just saying.


Well, yes it understandable, but there isnt anything wrong with a little bit of controversy, if you can read through it, you can usually learn more, and learn to understand more. Good things do come from a little controversy, sometimes. 

Not saying I anyone likes to argue, thats for dam sure.


----------



## kris_41

I got my filter in yesterday and it looks awesome!!!! Thanks again for all of yall's help!!!


----------



## AquariumTech

kris_41 said:


> I got my filter in yesterday and it looks awesome!!!! Thanks again for all of yall's help!!!


No problem, look in my sig, and I have some extra info and reviews on it.


----------

